# Butt Wipe Blind



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well woke up this morning to about 1.5 inches of snow. My wife had bought me some cans of snow but left them in ND. I also left all my white camo there. Soooo I figured I could get the snow to stick to my blind like they did in the Take Em video. Only problem was the snow was not sticking. So the sun was rising and my blind was the only dark thing out in the field. Then :idea: I remember I have a brand new roll of toilet paper in the truck. I run back and get it. It was not the greatest but the geese bought it. I even landed some. WI is now on my list of states I have killed Honks in. Did not get my two bird limit but that is because I did not shoot at a lot of birds. I even had a few land in. Also had a bunch flair off. Another cool thing on the way home was seeing a cow chase a flock of pigeons in a pasture all around. It was one of the funniest things I have seen. So if your ever in need of some white camo just get a roll of butt wipe and you will be golden!!


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Thanks for the idea :beer:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Ahhhhhhhh another reason to always check the truck for our "field roll" :beer:


----------



## turkishgold11 (Oct 25, 2004)

Good call!!

!! Cupped Wings and Blue Skies !!


----------



## tb (Jul 26, 2002)

I always say that butt wipe is the most important piece of equipment there is.


----------



## Matt Jones (Mar 6, 2002)

...that stuff is almost as useful as duct tape! :beer:


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

Just make sure you get the roll before Hustad does!!


----------



## stoeger (Aug 20, 2003)

PorkChop said:


> Did not get my two bird limit


Dear god how will you survive. :eyeroll:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

> just make sure you get the roll before Hustad does!!


 :rollin:


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> Dear god how will you survive. :eyeroll:


Come on now Stoeger. You know I am the one that shows restraint and your the killer of the group. Between your diareha problems and the snow on the ground you better stock up on the butt wipe for the rest of the season. Oh and Stoeger don't squeeze the Charmin!


----------



## JIMC_ND (Oct 29, 2004)

Somebody from North Dakota shooting a goose in Wisconsin..?  Isn't that bass ackwards...? :lol:


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Maybe if you like geese that wear Cheesehead hats.. :lol:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

Please refrain from using the term "cheesehead" right now....... I am still in mourning after their *** kicking by the eagles!

:eyeroll:


----------



## BenelliBlaster (Mar 17, 2002)

Go Eagles!!!


----------



## 870 XPRS (Mar 12, 2003)

I thought about starting the Official Thread for BenneliBlaster lovers here, similar to the hater thread but it sounded a little odd, and I still have some animosity from week 2.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I (Dec 2, 2003)

BenelliBlaster said:


> Go Eagles!!!


BenelliBlaster, I was in your neck of the woods today visiting some clients. I sure wish I would have planned my day better.....one of my clients is a landowner and when I drove to his place their were a few roosters in his farmstead! Looks like I'll be up in that are for the 1 millionth time this season!


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Talk about reinventing the wheel!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

> Somebody from North Dakota shooting a goose in Wisconsin..? Isn't that bass ackwards...?


Well have to visit my the family. Trust me if I had my choice of where to hunt honks right now it would be ND. Got my truck stuck again today. Ended up digging around the tires by hand, putting decoy bags and sticks under the tires and got myself out . What a mess that was. Still got into the birds though. Pouring rain and I was drenched. Man I love the brutal days! Still no WI bands.


----------



## sparky (Dec 2, 2003)

Now I have heard everyting when it comes to putting camo on a blind ! lol

Are there any pictures you can post of the wad blind ??

I guess as long as it worked, thats all that matters !

sparky


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Yes I got a picture. Will post when the film is developed.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Well here is the picture. Bella (watching pigeons), my first WI goose and the butt wipe blind. The butt wipe was damp at the picture time so its not covering as much of the blind but you get the idea I hope:

[siteimg]382[/siteimg]


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

I think that goose just committed suicide. :toofunny:


----------



## bullocklabradors (Oct 18, 2004)

Nice job PorkChop, I give you a 10 on creativity!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

We used TP to cover our blinds in Sask. this fall (didn't anticipate snow). We couldn't find snow spray as it was just before Christmas season.

Works alright until it gets wet....then it falls apart in a hurry.


----------

